# Interesting



## filmonger (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 16, 2016)

check out the cut front casting just hangin there........they did it all then as now.....the "bike" was a indian powerplus


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2016)

Chick magnet....


----------



## filmonger (Jun 17, 2016)

Cool supercharged beemer 1937?


----------



## filmonger (Jun 17, 2016)

Crazy Replica....


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Crazy Replica....
> 
> View attachment 329953




Cool, but if that's an ordinary Whizzer sheave........


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 17, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 329676



Early prototype of the "Can-Am Spyder".


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks like accidents waiting to happen....LOL!


----------

